# Fichiers "autres"



## manonaude (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché au préalable si ma question avait été posée en vain..
J'ai 275,7 Go de fichiers autres sur mon Mac Book pro .. Je m'en sert essetiellement pour les cours, ceux ci commencent à membeter réellement car il s'affiche souvent un message me signalant que mon disque de demarrage est presque plein. La semaine dernière j'ai du virer toutes les musiques, iTunes et compagnie afin de pouvoir enregistrer un word, chose que je ne pouvais pas faire sans ça ... Ce problème est vraiment embêtant surtout que j'ai acheter mon MacBook il y a juste 7 mois ! Je n'ai jamais eut ce problème avec mon iMac...
Comment puis je supprimer mes fichiers autres ?

Merci !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mai 2012)

bonjour et bienvenue

sujet pourtant récurrent 

exemple 1 (clic)

exemple 2 (clic)

exemple 3 (clic)
...

à+


----------



## subsole (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
Mac Os comptabilise dans "Autre" tout ce que le Système ne comptabilise pas dans  "Audio", "Vidéos", "Photos", "Apps" ou "Copies".
Par exemple les MKV ou les VIDEO_TS, même s'ils sont "amoureusement" rangés dans le dossier Vidéo de l'User sont comptabilisés dans "Autre". et non dans "Vidéos"
Bref, tu peux être certain que tous les Go comptabilisés existent bien sur ton Mac.
En conclusion, je pense que tu as besoin d'un DD plus grand. ^^


----------

